# Berkley Bionix Pluse Rod with broke reel seat



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

This past summer I broke the reel seat on my Berkley Bionix Pluse Rod, really liked this rod It used to be my musky rod 6'4" rated for 17-40 lb and rated for 1-4 oz's....

Is it possible for me to remove the old one and apply a new one, It has a foam butt handle a little over a foot ........ how do I get the old grip off and the old seat and get new ones applied .....


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

A dremel and some patience. If it is a one piece rod you will also have to remove the eyes to be able to slide the new handle components on which means you will be starting from scratch. So unless the rod has some sentimental value I would probably just find a new one. But if you are going to do it. Start by removing the foam portion careful use of a razor blade should take care of that. be sure to not scratch the blank as that will weaken it. after that is out of the way use a dremel with a cut off wheel and make two cuts one up each side of the real seat be sure not to hit the blank. Then depending on what glue they used it might take a little heat or a little denature alcohol to loosen the glue and then you have to pry it off. Now you will be left with a bunch of glue and foam remnants on the blank. you can carefully scrap most of this of with a razor blade and then use some very fine sand paper to try and smooth it out. At that point you are ready to start reassemling. You might as well upgrade to cork handles and a high quality fuji grip so that you dont have to do that again. Because after you try all that once you wont do it again. 
Anyway I hope that helps.

John


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What exactly happened to the reel seat anyway? Is it just loose and spinning around, or is it broken somewhere. Depend on how it's broken, the repair could be as simple as just gluing it back together, or as complex as a rebuild. 

You might also want to take a look at the BPS Graphite Series Musky rod...it's 6'3", rated for 14-40lb line, and up to 4oz. It's got cork grips, a trigger seat and Fuji guides. Best of all, it's on sale for $20!  

Otherwise, to repair it, you'd have to do like narfpoit said, plus shell out the money to buy a new reel seat and new grips.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sounds like the trash heap*

It was the back end of the reel seat that broke, the part where the reel foot goes closest to the butt end


----------

